# lethargic preying mantis



## VILLY 73 (Nov 26, 2005)

hi.. i have a problem, 1 of my mantis shed on mon 21st(4th instar) its been ok until this morning, where its holding on by couple of its legs i tried 2 help it. that didnt work, so i put it on my hand via stick and it kept floppin over can any1 help me on this matter please??


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Nov 26, 2005)

It sounds like it may be dehydrated, hungry or just plain exhausted. Have you tried to give it a drink of water or hand feed it? Also what type of mantis is it, and did it have problems while molting?


----------



## VILLY 73 (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for replying, No it didnt have probs molting as it was a perfect molt,  i spray the tank its in everyday with water, and i ahve tried hand feeding it, but it just turns away,  oh sorry its a RED ARMED MANTIS(sphodrmantis rubrastigmata)  1 of its front arms just hangs down(not fully) the other is close to its chest (prothorax)


----------



## luther (Nov 30, 2005)

Lack of ventilation is probably the biggest killer of pet mantids in my experience, especially once they reach adulthood.  They must have air flow.  For this reason I prefer to keep ghost and orchid mantids on house plants and all other species in mesh tanks.

You spray the tank?  I would suggest spraying the mantis directly once it is big enough not to drown in a water drop.  It will drink the water droplets off its legs.

You could try prekilling a cricket or superworm and touching the mantid's mouthparts on the juices to let it have a taste.


----------

